# Pooping Bin Bags



## VivaLaDiva (Sep 18, 2012)

This is my story ...

My name is Nakini. My new mummy saw an advert on facebook for a 4 month old bullmastiff x great dane for sale. I was the runt of the litter and nobody had wanted me so i been kept by the breeders daughter but she could no longer cope with a fully grown bullmastiff (my half sister from mums first litter) and me.

When my new mummy and daddy came to look at me I cowered away from the owner but was full of love and kisses for my new mummy and daddy, we immediately fell in love and I think they felt like they needed to 'rescue me'. The more the owner spoke about me the more they cuddled me and i really hoped they would take me home with them.

I was normally locked in the kitchen with my sister and didnt have my own feed bowl or bed but lay on newspaper while my sister had a bed. I was being fed cheap dog biscuits and chubb. Straight away my new mummy and daddy looked shocked that I was eating adult dog food and not the best at that!

I got in the car to go to my new forever home and half way home we had a little accident ... I tried to hold it in for as long as i could but i couldnt help it ... I pooped on my daddys suede and leather seats eek! Thankfully he was not fazed and was more worried about me being ok. Mummy said she thought she could see something in my poo and i cowered thinking i was going to be in BIG toruble for my accident. They drove to the nearest services to let me out ... I had also been sick.

While my new daddy was excavating my poo from his seats he informed mummy that what she had seen in my poo ... was actually part of a bin bag!! They have an idea of how it got there but i can't tell them, so i just hope tey understand it will take me a little bit of time to adapt to my new home but I know i will be loved!!




This little lady looks more like a whippet than a bullmastiff x great dane and is very thin, but full of love. We now have her on pro plan puppy large breed robust and she seems to enjoy it, but i thin to be honest she would eat anything. We are hoping to get the weight on her gradually as we dont want her being ill with the sudden change of food.
Any advice of how to ensure this little lady has a better life now would be greatfully accepted! Hoping to get her into puppy classes but we are loving her company at the minute and hopes she stays as loving as she is now forever


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome! 

Congratulations! ..........

Oh my goodness .... poor puppy! I am glad the bin bag came out and there was not a blockage. Poor thing was probably starving and ate whatever she could find.

Depending on what you can afford ... and she has seen her vet and has no health issues ... I would first put her on a good dog food ... at least a 4 star food ... a grain free if possible. 5 star is the best.  If you need a lesser expensive dog food ... Tractor Supply Company (TSC) sells a good 4 star food called 4Health. It is their own brand and can only be purchased at a TSC. It is about $1 per pound. I use it as a staple food for my three. They do very well on it. I add TOTW, Canidae, and Wellness to my rotation and sometimes mix them together to give my dogs the best nutrition I can afford. 

http://tsc.tractorsupply.com/nav/cat4/petcare_dogproducts_dogfood_drydogfood/0 

Here is a site that shows all dog foods and ingredients and such ... also you can sign up for free e-mails on dog food recalls. www.dogfoodadvisor.com

The first four ingredients of a good dog food should be a named meat and meat meal .... not meat by-products and such. Also grain free is best. Not every dog food is good for every dog. Dogs are individuals just like us. What is good for one dog may not be for another. There are some really good foods out there. You can look at this site and decide what is best for you and your new girl.

I am sure she knows you are loving her ... and she should do great. It takes a bit for dogs to adjust to their new surroundings and some may change a bit once they are acclimated. There are many great stickies and books to read in the training forums.

I am glad you have her now ..... and I am looking forward to some pictures of her!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like Nakini has found some wonderful new parents. Now she will be cared for and loved like she always was supposed to be. My only "negative" comment....NO PICTURE!!!! We must have pictures! :biggrin1:



> Any advice of how to ensure this little lady has a better life now would be greatfully accepted!


I think she already has a much better life now! Check out the stickies here, there is some really great information.


----------



## VivaLaDiva (Sep 18, 2012)

I dont know how to load pictures :/
Il try, were going to keep a progress album of her 

Took her to the vets yesterday to get her weighed and checked over. She should weigh around 20-26kgs for her age is a measly 12.7kg. Now on four feeds a day and has had a strong wormer to get rid of any nasties in her. Injections booked for Friday as previous owner had no proof of her having them already xx


----------



## VivaLaDiva (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... She is beautiful!  Such bright curious eyes!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

I can see why you fell in love with her. She is beautiful!


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Oh, what a face! She's a beauty!!!


----------

